# Did you select "Advanced" Software Update Preference?



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

With the 2019.16 and up software you can now select to be "Advanced" and get software updates just as soon as the SW is staged for your car and your region. You don't have to select this, but it is an option.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I had to think about it, though--I _almost_ chose standard. Last Fall, there was a cold-weather update with a lot of reported issues with windows and the charge port, and I intentionally did not accept updates until the newer versions came out. We'll have to see what the difference is between standard and advanced. If it's typically a few days to a week, maybe I'll set it back to standard. If it's a month or more, then I'll probably leave it on advanced.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

DocScott said:


> I had to think about it, though-


Agreed. While I love the idea of the over the air updates, I've never really appreciated the fact that I didn't get to read the release notes or even know the version that I was committing to install until after it was already on the car. Sites like this and TeslaFi take away some of that guess work -- but it should be more clear.

This version is available, and here are the release notes -- do you wish to continue?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I had little choice but to pick Advanced. For some reason I've been really late in the distribution run for really buggy versions. I'd get it, then a possible fix would hit the wild days later, but I would miss it entirely (because the car upgraded too recently), and then the next version after that would be just as buggy, and that's the one I'd get, late in the cycle again.

So if I'm going to be living on the edge anyway, I may as well _really_ go for it!


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

ive never had the "car has updated too recently" experience.
I have definately had my car upgrade twice in 48 hours.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> I had little choice but to pick Advanced. For some reason I've been really late in the distribution run for really buggy versions. I'd get it, then a possible fix would hit the wild days later, but I would miss it entirely (because the car upgraded too recently), and then the next version after that would be just as buggy, and that's the one I'd get, late in the cycle again.
> 
> So if I'm going to be living on the edge anyway, I may as well _really_ go for it!


Maybe what _should_ happen is this:

Tesla should split releases in to "bug fixes/stability improvements only" and "includes new features." Standard setting should make it so that the car is slow to get new features, and once it does it should get the most recent bug fix release based on the new features release. It should then get additional bug fixes for that feature set as quickly as the "advanced" cars.

I think that gets at the intuitive meaning behind "standard." Instead, right now, I feel like standard means not only do you get new buggy features more slowly, but you also get bug fixes to old features more slowly...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

DocScott said:


> Maybe what _should_ happen is this:
> 
> Tesla should split releases in to "bug fixes/stability improvements only" and "includes new features." Standard setting should make it so that the car is slow to get new features, and once it does it should get the most recent bug fix release based on the new features release. It should then get additional bug fixes for that feature set as quickly as the "advanced" cars.
> 
> I think that gets at the intuitive meaning behind "standard." Instead, right now, I feel like standard means not only do you get new buggy features more slowly, but you also get bug fixes to old features more slowly...


or its all just a placebo effect, like the referral award of getting priority access to new firmware releases.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I want every update ASAP (after it has been tested)


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Waiting for madmax sw update setting, updates direct from developer's desk not even checked into trunk yet!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I want every update ASAP (after it has been tested)


 You know you are the tester, right?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

so I assume everyone clicking the first two options are not going to complain in the future about bugs, right?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> You know you are the tester, right?


Yes -- kinda sorta. I just want it ASAP after Early Access


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> so I assume everyone clicking the first two options are not going to complain in the future about bugs, right?


 I don't get why you might assume that. Wishful thinking perhaps? Or humor?

Just because someone got an item before you or I did why would that take away their right (or reason, nay, obligation) to complain (opine, ID errors, faults, omissions,...) that the item [still] has issues?


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I debated this but, since Tesla doesn’t tell us what update is available and I haven’t, personally, had a bad update yet, decided to go advanced to see how it plays out. Picked the second option above because, ultimately, I think the forum users generally lean toward being among the early adopters with a willingness to provide feedback.

No, I don’t see the “perk” of being part of the development team but getting a tested update as soon as possible is usually nicer than waiting. The winter update had me worried but I didn’t suffer any of the ills reported.

We shall see and, yes, Melinda, if appropriate, I will still complain (and switch back to standard). 😜


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

I will choose Standard until they get less buggy on their early releases. I prefer to let the early access folks take care of reporting all of the initial bugs.😀

I guess I have been about average when they start the big pushes after the early releases.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

I picked advanced just to see what it actually does. I've been on the early end of new releases as far as I can tell for whatever reason. When I called in about my AP constantly going out on .12 even the phone rep said "you were one of the first to get .12 so just keep doing what you're doing and you'll get .16 soon to resolve that issue" for .16 I seemed to be closer to the end of the pack(referencing teslafi data that is)

If 16 remains stable I think I'll forgo any updates for a while unless there is some major feature I would actually use, even advanced summon isn't one of them. The new sentry always on is great. I think the best feature as of late.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> I picked advanced just to see what it actually does. I've been on the early end of new releases as far as I can tell for whatever reason. When I called in about my AP constantly going out on .12 even the phone rep said "you were one of the first to get .12 so just keep doing what you're doing and you'll get .16 soon to resolve that issue" for .16 I seemed to be closer to the end of the pack(referencing teslafi data that is)
> 
> If 16 remains stable I think I'll forgo any updates for a while unless there is some major feature I would actually use, even advanced summon isn't one of them. The new sentry always on is great. I think the best feature as of late.


That shouldn't be an acceptable answer.

Tesla service is overwhelmed. The easiest answer they can give someone is to wait for the next firmware update. Sometimes that works, either because there's something in the current hardware interacting with the current firmware (not necessarily a full-fledged bug; maybe a combination of a minor fault in hardware with a firmware that doesn't handle that minor fault gracefully), or because the first firmware had a botched install (in which case reinstalling would work too), or because something went wrong in calibration after install (in which case reinstalling would work too), or because some problems fix themselves over time. But in some cases the "wait for the next firmware" strategy leaves the owner with a longer period with a problem than is necessary, in some cases it masks an underlying problem, and in some cases it doesn't fix the problem at all.

Tesla should ramp up service the way they ramped up first production and then delivery. I understand that they have cash flow issues, but it's vital to the long-term future of the company.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

What Tesla really needs is button to roll back to a previous version.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

DocScott said:


> That shouldn't be an acceptable answer.


I forgot to put in the rest of her reply. "Keep doing what you're doing and you'll get .16 within the next 30 days."

I had no TACC, no blind spot, no AP. Forum members said well the feature is in beta so what do you expect.

None of it is an acceptable as an answer. But after 6 months of ownership plagued with service nightmares, poor customer service, paint issues they won't resolve, the car gets driven maybe a few times a week. Once the first year or 2 of deprecation levels out I'll be selling a VERY low mileage Model 3


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

adam m said:


> What Tesla really needs is button to roll back to a previous version.


I'd like a button that reinstalls the version you're currently on. I'm still of the opinion (based only on circumstantial evidence) that many problems are caused by installation processes that go wrong somehow (including calibration problems immediately after the installation).


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Now that 2019.16.3 is out, has anyone gotten a notice to install that has Advanced set?

I haven't, doesn't look like that feature is working (yet).


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

littlD said:


> Now that 2019.16.3 is out, has anyone gotten a notice to install that has Advanced set?
> I haven't, doesn't look like that feature is working (yet).


If the theory that 2019.16.3 is targeted at cars with HW3 is correct, it could just be that the caveat attached to the "Advanced" preference applies here:



> Note: The latest software version will vary based on vehicle configuration including hardware and geography


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> If the theory that 2019.16.3 is targeted at cars with HW3 is correct, it could just be that the caveat attached to the "Advanced" preference applies here:


Good point.

Yet looking at the data, seems like a mix in this case:

3 - AP 2
37 - AP 2.5
1 - AP 3


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

littlD said:


> Good point.
> Yet looking at the data, seems like a mix in this case:
> 3 - AP 2
> 37 - AP 2.5
> 1 - AP 3


And that touches on the other ongoing mystery: why Model 3s with HW3 report having HW2.5 through the API (and therefore to TeslaFi), while Model S/X with HW3 report the correct code for HW3.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

I think the way it has been before this option was available was that after a SW version passes initial quality control, they send it out to the early adopter people. Then, if there aren't obvious and serious problems, they start releasing it to the rest of the owners. But they don't release it as fast as they could because they want to mitigate the size of the problem if some undetected bug starts recking havoc. So the releases have been slower than some people would like.

This new option simply lets "the rest of the owners" chose whether they want to be in the initial release after the early adopter program or wait to see if Tesla is going to stop the rollout until an updated version is available.

I chose "Standard" rollout because it should prevent me from needing to research the early rollout to see if I want to install the latest upgrade. If I hear of an update being released that has features I simply can't wait for, I can always change my preference to "Advanced". Likewise, if I feel the version I'm on is particularly buggy, I can change my preference to "Advanced" before any new versions are released.

But kudos to all you fearless souls who have signed up to be my personal guinea pig!


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

if (softwareUpdatePreference == STANDARD || softwareUpdatePreference == ADVANCED) {
pollForUpdates();
}


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Is this finally working?










Once it finished:










Click there brings you to the normal software update display


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

And then it failed, first time since I bricked Middie on day 1. I'll stop by the Service Center tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I got 20.1.2 a week or more ago, and set it to advanced. About four days ago, I got a notice that a NEW software was avaialble now. I don't know what the version is, haven't done the update yet.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Success! Before I went to the SC, got prompted again for update, this time worked (2019.20.2.1).


----------



## epmenard (Mar 5, 2019)

Advance preference changed nothing for me. Still takes 2-3 weeks to get it once general rollout starts. Still on 2019.16.2 though 80% or so have moved on to greener pastures.

I think it's a dummy feature like buttons on traffic lights for pedestrians meant to reduce customer irritation from having to wait...


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I set my updates to “Advanced” on 16.2. I do think I was one of the first few hundred or so to get 20.2.1 given following the rollout on TeslaFi. Whether those two facts are related is indeterminate.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

I got 20.2.1 and 20.4.1 first day they were available, with advanced selected.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

The "Advanced" switch hasn't done much for me, so I've reverted to runes and sorcery. 🧝‍♂️🧙‍♂️


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> The "Advanced" switch hasn't done much for me, so I've reverted to runes and sorcery. 🧝‍♂️🧙‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 27935


I'm not sure what that is, but as long as it works for you...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> The "Advanced" switch hasn't done much for me, so I've reverted to runes and sorcery. 🧝‍♂️🧙‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 27935


Oh la la - It's the wrong brand, but did someone go shopping on Prime Day?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> I'm not sure what that is, but as long as it works for you...


It's the Windworn Moonstone of Galanthreon, which the High Forest Elves of Everthorne have used for millennia to align the ethereal spirit-energies of the Eternal Flora along the central lay-lines of the Lower Sphere.

(Also known as a Google WiFi access point.)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> It's the Windworn Moonstone of Galanthreon, which the High Forest Elves of Everthorne have used for millennia to align the ethereal spirit-energies of the Eternal Flora along the central lay-lines of the Lower Sphere.
> 
> (Also known as a Google WiFi access point.)


well, lets hope the elves can give your signal a little boost to make the car happier.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> well, lets hope the elves can give your signal a little boost to make the car happier.


Actually, with the Wi-Fi point this close to the car, the touchscreen showed five bars of Wi-Fi strength for the first time, and it was connected on the 5 Ghz channel (versus the usual 2.4 Ghz). Seeing both of those filled me with hope! 🌈

A few minutes later, the car fell asleep.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

this feature (Software Advance) feels like placebo - does anyone feels that as a result of that setting their are getting software updates more regular/faster?
looking at ver 28.2 ... roughly 40% of the user population have it so clearly its widely deployed and its been out for sometime.

i have that setting, located in WA on Model 3 - cant imagine that is such a rare configuration. I would think others in WA in same configuration have it.



Net is, this is not better that before. Had it been, I would expect most of us, who are existed to get the latest and greatest would roughly get it the same time. I think Elon is doing some expermentation on us and it seems to be working ...


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

r-e-l said:


> Net is, this is not better that before. Had it been, I would expect most of us, who are existed to get the latest and greatest would roughly get it the same time. I think Elon is doing some expermentation on us and it seems to be working ...


I have Advanced selected and I'm still one of the ~4% stuck on 2019.20.4.2. 

@MelindaV recently conducted a poll designed to determine whether selecting Advanced or having FSD made a difference in whether you were upgraded to 20.4.4 and 24.4, and IIRC the early results showed that neither really made a difference.

It may be possible that the Advanced switch is just a data-collecting mechanism for now, to get an idea for how many people would prefer one over the other, and how that preference varies by location / vehicle / configuration / etc. Why this would matter, and why they would need to run this test for multiple months, are two questions I cannot answer.


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

If it's merely an experiment, then it's another sham promise for us early FSD adopters.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Possibly works just like an elevator’s “close doors” button: not connected to anything... just there to make you feel good.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

If you've ever toured the retired Air Force One from the 1970's that they have in Seattle's Museum of Flight, you may remember that they added a temperature control for then VP Johnson who always complained about it. "Finally!" he said when they installed it.

It wasn't connected to anything.


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

I think they just put that button there to amuse themselves to see how many people would actually change it. I've been stuck at 2019.20.4.2 since 6/26.

Like the Firesign Theater said - "I think we're all Bozos on this bus."


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

FurryOne said:


> I think they just put that button there to amuse themselves to see how many people would actually change it. I've been stuck at 2019.20.4.2 since 6/26.
> 
> Like the Firesign Theater said - "I think we're all Bozos on this bus."


Still stuck on 20.4.2 as well. I flipped my preference to Standard for a couple of days to see if it made a difference... Nope.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Still stuck on 20.4.2 as well. I flipped my preference to Standard for a couple of days to see if it made a difference... Nope.


if the latest doesn't install in the next few days, I think you need to make a service appointment. something is clearly not right.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> if the latest doesn't install in the next few days, I think you need to make a service appointment. something is clearly not right.


There is now a "software update" service type, so that sounds like the ticket. Hopefully can be done by a mobile tech.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Funny you mention Service Center.

I stopped by a Service Center tonight for a quick energy top off (great place - I called to ask if I could use their destination chargers after a movie and they, instead, reserved one of their Superchargers for me!) and, while I was there, my car connected to their WiFi. When I noticed that after about 10 minutes, I checked the software screen and it showed that it was downloading an update.

The progress bar looked full but it never completed the download and I couldn’t wait any longer; I had unplugged but I doubt that mattered. Interestingly, even though there were only two bars on the WiFi (that antenna needs to be better if OTA is going to require WiFi!), the speed was pretty good at 25-40 down.

So, even if you don’t make an appointment at an SC, consider loitering near one to try for an update.

**I should say, I had mobile service a couple weeks ago and the tech had pushed an update via his laptop but it never came through even though I improved WiFi signal to my garage.**


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

skygraff said:


> **I should say, I had mobile service a couple weeks ago and the tech had pushed an update via his laptop but it never came through even though I improved WiFi signal to my garage.**


when they manually push an update, it should be OTA and not require wifi - at least that was the case for one of mine that didn't download correctly and I requested my service contact resend it. it ended up downloading while parked at work without any wifi connection.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> when they manually push an update, it should be OTA and not require wifi - at least that was the case for one of mine that didn't download correctly and I requested my service contact resend it. it ended up downloading while parked at work without any wifi connection.


Yep. And if you start downloading the update on Wi-Fi but interrupt it to drive away (as I had to do this morning after a helpful Tesla rep manually sent 28.3.1 to my car), the download will continue over LTE and be ready to install when you reach your destination.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Yep. And if you start downloading the update on Wi-Fi but interrupt it to drive away (as I had to do this morning after a helpful Tesla rep manually sent 28.3.1 to my car), the download will continue over LTE and be ready to install when you reach your destination.


Well, it only started downloading over two weeks later and, since I drove away, it still shows downloading. I'll have it hooked up to my WiFi for the next 5 days so we'll see.


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

What is the actual point of the advanced software update preference?


I have the download button on the upper part of my screen... Indicating I can download an update... But when I click it... And it takes me to the software screen... It just tells me to please connect to Wi-Fi to download the software update.

My car is been on Wi-Fi for 3 days and nothing's ever been downloaded.

Mike


----------



## vinnie97 (Mar 15, 2018)

Placation


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

vinnie97 said:


> Placation


Placebo?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes I did. And I don't really care if it does something or not. I just know that I will get the update and that's enough for me.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

harrison987 said:


> What is the actual point of the advanced software update preference?
> 
> I have the download button on the upper part of my screen... Indicating I can download an update... But when I click it... And it takes me to the software screen... It just tells me to please connect to Wi-Fi to download the software update.
> 
> ...


Disconnect and reset your WiFi connection. Sounds like something with it isn't actually 'connecting'. Or go somewhere else and connect to another WiFi signal.


----------

